# الصلاة الربانية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



## مونيكا 57 (11 يونيو 2010)

*

الصلاة الربانية
 لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

إن الصلاة الربية هي صلاة مثالية نموذجية تحمل الكثير من المعاني الروحية :
لو دخل المصلي إلي أعماقها ، وأدخلها إلي أعماقه ، لأمكنه أن يكتفي بها دون أية صلاة أخري . هذا إذا صلاها بفهم وتأمل وعمق. أما إذا صلاها بسرعة روتينية ، ولم يشعر بروحانية الصلاة ، يكون العيب في السرعة والروتينية ، وليس في هذه الصلاة ...
يكفي أنها تسمي الصلاة الربية ، لأن الرب علمنا إياها . 
ففي عظته علي الجبل التي تعتبر دستوراً للمسيحية ، قال " صلوا أنتم هكذا : أبانا الذي في السموات .. " ( مت 6 : 9- 13 ) . وفي إحدى المرات سأله واحد من تلاميذه قائلاً " علمنا يارب أن نصلي ، كما علم يوحنا تلاميذه . ولاشك أن التلاميذ كانوا يصلون ، ويعرفون كيف تكون الصلاة . ولكن السؤال كان يحمل معني معرفة الصلاة المثالية . فقال لهم الرب " متي صليتم فقولوا : أبانا الذي في السموات .. " ( لو 11 : 1 –4 ) .
وعبارة " متي صليتم فقولوا .. " جعلتنا نقول هذه الصلاة باستمرار ...
بها نفتتح كل صلاة طقسية ، وكل صلاة من صلوات الأجبية ، وكل صلواتنا الخاصة . وبها نبدأ كل إجتماع ، وبها نختمه . ولسنا نحن فقط الذين نستخدم صلاة " أبان الذي " ، بل كل كنائس العالم أيضا ...
مادام الله قد علمنا هذه الصلاة ، إذن فهي توافق مشيئته . 
كثيراً ما نصلي صلوات نعبر فيها عن أفكارنا ورغباتنا ومشيئتنا الخاصة ، ولاندري هل توافق مشيئة الله أم لا .. أما في الصلاة الربية ، فإننا نخاطب الله بكلماته هو ، بطلبات علمنا هو أن نقدمها . فهي موافقة تماماً لمشيئته الإلهية . وهكذا نصليها ونحن مطمئون ... وواثقون أننا لا نطلب من الله إلا ما يريد هو أن نطلبه . هذه الصلاة تشتمل علي سبع طلبات . الثلاثة الأولي خاصة بالله ، والباقية خاصة بنا . وكما أنه في الوصايا العشر التي كتبها الله بأصبعه ( خر 31 : 18 ) كان اللوح الأول خاصاً بالوصايا تجاه الله ، وكان اللوح الثاني خاصاً بالوصايا المتعلقة بمعاملات البشر والبشر ... ذلك لأن العلاقة بالله أهم ... وإن استطعنا أن نكون في علاقة طيبة مع الله فإننا سنكون بالتالي وبالضرورة في علاقة طيبة مع الناس . وهكذا الصلاة التي علمنا إياها : الطلبات الثلاث الأولي منها خاصة بالله : ليتقدس إسمك ،ليأت ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك .. أما الطلبات الأربع الأخيرة فهي خاصة بنا : " خبزنا .. اعطنا " . اغفر لنا ذنوبنا . لا تدخلنا في تجربة . نجنا من الشرير .
* * * *
تعلمنا هذه الصلاة ، أن الله ينبغي أن يكون أولاً .
نحن نطلب قبل كل شئ من أجل أن يكون إسم الله مقدساً بين الناس ، وأن تكون مشيئته نافذة ، وملكوته قائماً . فهذا هو المهم . بغض النظر كانت طلباتنا أو لم تكن .. نطلب أولاً ملكوت الله وبره ( مت 6 : 33 ) . إننا إن أحببنا إسم الله ومشيئته وملكوته ، فلابد أن أمورنا الخاصة ستتحسن ، وباقي طلباتنا تستجاب ... وكل هذه تزاد لنا ، حتى دون أن نطلب ... إن الله هو الأول في الوصايا العشر ، والأول في الصلاة الربية . وكذلك هو الأول في الطاعة ، لأنه " ينبغي أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس " ( أع 5 : 29 ) . وإن كان هناك ما يرضي الناس علي حساب طاعة الله ، فالله يفضل حتى لو غضب الناس . وفي ذلك يقول الرسول " إن كنت بعد أرضي الناس ، فلست عبداً للمسيح " (غل 1 : 10 ) هذا الذي قال " من أحب أباً أو أماً أكثر مني فلا يستحقني .. " ( مت 10 : 37 ) . والله أيضاَ الأول في الحب . فقد قال " تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك . هذه هي الوصية الأولي والعظمي " ( مت 22 : 37 ، 38 ) . وطبيعي إن كان الإنسان يحب الله من كل قلبه ، فلابد أنه بالتالي سيحب قريبه ... نحب الله ومشيئته وملكوته ،ثم بعد ذلك نطلب لأنفسنا .
* * * *
ونحن في الصلاة ، نطلب من الله وليس من البشر . 
فقد قال الكتاب ملعون من يتكل علي ذراع بشر ( أر 17 : 5 ) . ويقول المزمور " الإتكال علي الله خير من الإتكال علي البشر . الرجاء بالرب خير من الرجاء بالرؤساء ( مز 117 ) . في كل احتياجاتنا نتجه إلي الله . نرفع إليه قلوبنا قبل أيدينا : " لأن كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة ، إنما هي من فوق نازلة من عند أبي الأنوار " ( يع 1 : 17 ) . الله مصدر كل خير . هو يريد أن يعطي ، وهو قادر أن يعطي وهو وحده الذي يعطي وليس البشر وفي بعض صلوات الكنيسة نكرر عبارة " من الرب نطلب " . 
حتى العطايا التي نأخذها من الناس ، إنما نأخذها من الله عن طريقهم ... 
هو الأصل . هو الذي أعطاهم ما يعطونه لغيرهم . وهو الذي وضع في قلوبهم أن يعطوا ... لذلك فنحن نطلب منه كل طلباتنا كذلك فإن العطية التي نأخذها من الله ، نضمن أنها سليمة وصالحة . 
* * * 
ثم نقول بعد طلباتنا " بالمسيح يسوع ربنا " .

أبانا الذى فى السموات

ذلك لأن الرب قال لتلاميذه " كل ما طلبتموه من الآب باسمي يعطيكم . إلي الآن لم تطلبوا شيئاً باسمي . اطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملاً " ( يو 6 : 23 ، 24 ) .وقال أيضاً " .. لكي يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم بإسمي " ( يو 15 : 16 ) . وكرر عبارة " تطلبون بإسمي " في ( يو 16 : 26 ) . فنحن لذلك نقدم كل طلباتنا بإسمه ..ونختم هذه الصلاة الربية بتمجيد لائق بالله . هذا الله المعطي ، نتجه إليه كأب ونقول له : يا أبانا ... 

إننا نكلم الله في هذه الصلاة ليس كملك أو خالق إنما نكلمه كأب .
 لقد بدأ السيد المسيح يدخل الناس في عاطفية الصلاة ومشاعر الصلاة .
 الإبن يكلم أباه وليس المخلوق يكلم خالقه أو العبد يكلم سيده ... نحن نكلم الله كأب ومن هنا كانت الصلاة حديثاً عاطفياً بين إبن وأبيه في غير استجداء أو توسل ... فإذا خرجت صلواتكم عن هذا المستوي تكونون قد خرجتم عن روحانية الصلاة الربانية . لقد علمنا السيد أن نخاطب الله كأب . ونتذكر أن علاقتنا بإلله ليست علاقة عبودية . أو مجرد علاقة مخلوقات بخالقها ، إنما هي علاقة أبناء بأبيهم . والله نفسه يفضل أن يدعي أباً ، ويسمينا أبناء . ونحن في صلاتنا إنما نطلب من الله ، بدالة البنين . 
وأبوة الله لنا معرفة منذ القدم . 
فقد قيل في مقدمة قصة الطوفان " رأي الله بنات الناس أنهن حسنات " ( تك 6 : 2 ). بنات الناس من نسل قايين القاتل .
 أما أبناء الله فهم نسل شيث الذي أنجبه آدم بعد مقتل هابيل ( تك 4 : 25 ، 26 ) " حينئذ ابتدئ أن يدعي باسم الرب " أم أبناء قايين فلم يدخلوا في النسب الإلهي ... وفي سلسة أنساب السيد المسيح قيل " ابن أنوش بن آدم ابن الله " ( لو 3 : 38 ) . 
وهذا يدل علي أن آدم دعي ابن الله . 
كل مؤمن بالله ، يسميه الله إبناً ( يو 1 : 12 ) .
وهكذا يوجه إليه الوصية قائلاً " يا إبني أعطني قلبك " ( أم 23: 26 ) . 
وفي سفر أشعياء النبي يكرر هذه العبارة فيقول لله " فإنك أنت أبونا .. أنت يارب أبونا .. " ( أش 63 : 16 ) والآن يارب أنت أبونا .. وكلنا عمل يديك ( أع 64 : 8 ) .
العجيب أنه حتى الخطاة ، لا يتخلي الله عن أبوته لهم . 
هكذا يقول في أول سفر أشعياء النبي " ربيت بنين ونشأتهم أما هم فعصوا علي " ( أش 1 : 2 ) . أنهم بنون ، علي الرغم من كونهم عصاه .. ! ولعل هذا يذكرنا بقول الرب " إبني هذا كان ميتاً فعاش وكان ضالاً فوجد " ( لو 15 : 24 ) . كان ميتاً وكان ضالاً . ومع ذلك كان لا يزال إبناً .. ! وأبوة الله لنا ، ركز عليها السيد المسيح كثيراً في العهد الجديد .. وقال لنا الله " أبوكم السماوي " . 
والله كأب يعرف احتياجاتنا :
إنه يعرفها ، حتى دون أن نطلب ، ودون أن نصلي . وكما يقول الإنجيل المقدس " أبوكم السماوي يعرف أنكم تحتاجون إلي هذه كلها " . لهذا هو يوفي كل إحتياجاتنا ، غير منتظر منا أن نطلبها في الصلاة ثم يقدمها لنا . ومن أجل هذا السبب ، يجب أن نرتفع عن مستوي الطلبات المادية ، مركزين قلوبنا في الروحيات ، لأن هذه الماديات يقدمها الله كأب دون أن نطلب . بل أنه أكثر من هذه يشرق بشمسه علي الأبرار والأشرار ، ويمطر علي الصالحين والطالحين ، ويشبع كل حي من رضاه ، دون طلب . 
إنه يوفي حاجات أولاده كجزء من عمل رعايته كأب . 
لهذا ما كان القديسون يهتمون بأن يطلبوا شيئاً من أمثال هذه الإحتياجات إنما كانت صلواتهم هي تفرغ للتمتع بمحبة هذا الأب ... هنا ونري أمامنا حقيقة لاشك فيها ، وهي : 
إن أبوة الله لنا ، تدل علي رأفته وحنانه . 
ولهذا يقول داود النبي في المزمور " كما يترأف الأب علي البننين ، هكذا يترأف الرب علي خائفيه . لأنه يعرف جبلتنا ، يذكر أننا تراب نحن " ( مز 103 : 13 ) . إنه يعرف ضعفنا . ويشفق علي ضعفاتنا كأب ... وهو لا يريد لنا ذلة العبيد ، إنما عواطف الأبناء نحو أبيهم . " نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً " ( 1يو 4 : 19 ) . إذن عبارة أب ، تدل علي الحب العميق الكائن في قلب الله من نحو البشر ،هو لا يريد أن يعاملهم كعبيد إنما كأبناء . وقد قال بصراحة في الإنجيل المقدس " لا أعود أسميكم عبيداً ، بل أحباء " ( يو 15 : 14 ، 15 ) .
نحن الأرضيين ندعوك أنت يا أبانا الذي في السموات ...
من سمائك ، أنظر إلينا كأولادك . علمنا طرقك وفهمنا سبلك . قدنا في الطريق الذي تراه ، وامنحنا القوة علي المسير ، وامنحنا صورتك يكفي أن نقف عند عبارة يا أبانا ، حتى دون أن نطلب شيئاً . يكفي أن يكون لنا أب مثلك ، هو خالق السماء والأرض ، وهو الحب غير المحدود وغير المدرك . 
يكفي أن نقول يا أبانا وأنت تعرف الباقي أيها العارف بالخفيات والظاهرات ... 
كل واحد منا ، هو كإبن لجأ في تعبه إلي أبيه ، وألقي بنفسه في أحضانه ، وقال له " يا أبي " .. وأبوه يدرك تماماً ما يحتاجه هذا الإبن ، ولا يسأله كثيراً ماذا تطلب .
أنت يا أبي ولدتني في محبتك . ولولا محبتك ما دعوتني إبناً . 
لولا محبتك التي أقامت المسكين من التراب ، ورفعت البائس من المزبلة ، ليجلس مع رؤساء شعبك ، ومع الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة ، لولا هذه المحبة ما كنت شيئاً . هوذا القديس يوحنا الحبيب يقول " أنظروا أية محببة أعطانا الآب ، حتى ندعي أولاد الله ؟ ! " ( 1 يو 3 : 1 ) . 
وعندما أقول أبانا لست فقط اذكر محبتك ،بل تواضعك أيضا .
كيف أن الله يتخذ له أبناء من التراب والرماد ، بل من هذا المزدرى وغير الموجود ( 1 كو 1 : 28 ) ليكونوا له شعباً ويحملون إسمه .. ! إنك يارب بهذا التواضع ، أدخلتنا معك في أسرة واحدة فيها أب هو الله ، وابناء هم البشر . وكل البشر الأتقياء هم أبناء الله . إذا ذكرت أنك إبن الله ، فالمفروض أنك علي صورة الله .. فهل أنت علي صورة الله ؟ .. هل أنت شبيه له ؟ المفروض في الإبن أن يكون محباً لأبيه مطيعاً .. فهل أنت محب مطيع لله ؟ هل كل من يراك يقول .. حقاً أنه إبن الله ؟ هل يجد الناس فيك صورة الله وصفاته .. يجدون فيك وداعة المسيح وتواضعه وسماحته وحنوه وحكمته وعلمه ؟ .. هل يجدون فيك صورة المسيح الذي هو أبرع جمالاً من بني البشر ؟ هل يشع وجهك بالطهر والقداسة والسلام والهدوء ، تلك الصفات الإلهية الموجودة في الكتاب ؟ هل أنت وسيلة تعبر بها عن الحياة المسيحية وعمقها ؟ هذا هو المطلوب .. لا تظنوا أن البنوة لنا فقط . إن لها حقوقاً وعليها واجبات . فعندما تقول .. يا أبانا أنت حقا أبي .. هل يقول الله. هل أنت حقاً إبني ؟ 
علي أن هذه الأبوة منه ، لابد أن تقابلها مشاعر من ناحيتنا :
أنت يارب تقدم الحب والحنو . الإنسان لابد أن يقابل الحب بالحب ، ويقابل أبوتك بالهيبة والتوقير والطاعة .. ويسلك كما يليق بالدعوة التي دعي إليها ( أف 4 : 1 ) .
بنوتك لله ليست مجرد إسم ، إنما هي حياة ... 
بهذه الحياة " أولاد الله ظاهرون ، وأولاد إبليس ظاهرون " ( 1يو 13 : 9 ) . أتقول في الصلاة يا أبانا ؟ حسناً نقول . ولكن الإبن ينبغي أن تكون له صورة أبيه ، صورته في البر والكمال ... لأنه هوذا الرسول يقول عن شرط البنوة ومؤهلها : 
" إن علمتم أنه بار هو ، فاعلموا أن كل من يصنع البر مولود منه " ( 1يو 2 : 29 ) .
فهل أنت إبن بهذا المعني ؟ لا تفتخر باطلاً . فإن اليهود المفتخرين بأن أبراهيم أبوهم ، قال لهم القديس " يوحنا المعمدان " لا تفتكروا قائلين في أنفسكم لنا ابراهيم أبا " ( مت 3 : 9 ) . ووبخهم السيد المسيح قائلاً " لو كنتم أولاد ابراهيم ، لكنتم تعملون أعمال ابراهيم " ( يو 8 : 39 ) . ليتك تفكر في هذا حينما تقول " يا أبانا الذي في السموات " وتضع أمامك قول الرسول : 
كل من ولد من الله لا يخطئ ، ... والشرير لا يمسه " ( 1يو 5 : 18 ) . " ولا يستطيع أن يخطئ ، لأنه مولود من الله ( 1يو 3 : 9 ) .
فإن كنت تخطئ ، فكيف تجرؤ أن تنسب إلي نفسك البنوة لله ، وتقول له يا أبانا ؟*! أليس من أجل هذا قال الإبن الضال لأبيه " ليست مستحقاً أن أدعي لك إبناً ) ( لو 15 : 21 ) . لماذا ؟ لأن المولد منك لا يخطئ . وأنا أخطات إلي السماء وقدامك " لك وحدك أخطات ، والشر قدامك صنعت " ( مز 50 ) .
إنه تواضع منك يا الله أن تدعوني إبناً ... 
تواضع منك ومحبة ، أن تسميني إبناً ، لأن أعمالي لا تدل علي هذا وأنت قد قلت " من ثمارهم تعرفونهم " (مت 7 : 16 ) . فماذا تصنع الشجرة التي ليس لها ثمر قدامك ؟! وماذا يصنعون بها ؟! إ ، أخشى ما أخشاه هو قول عبدك يوحنا " والآن قد وضعت الفأس علي أصل الشجرة . كل شجرة لاتصنع ثمراً جيداً .. " لايارب لا أرفع فأسك قليلاً عن أصل الشجرة ... أتركها هذه السنة أيضاً .. ( لو 13 : 8 ) . أعطها فرصة أخري لتصنع توبة ... 
صدقني يا أبي السماوي ، إن أبوتك وإن كانت تشرفني كثيراً إلا أنها تخجلني بالأكثر أمام ضميري ... 
كلما أقول لك يا أبانا ، أتذكر من أنا ، ومن أنت الذي في السموات ، فتذوب نفسي في داخلي ، وتنسحق في التراب والرماد . إنني أدعوك أباً ، ولكني لا أسلك كابن لك . وأقارن نفسي بما تتطلبه هذه البنوة ، من حيث مشابهة صورة الإبن لأبيه . وأقول إنه ليست لي صورتك . لست شبهك ومثالك كما خلقتني منذ البدء . ولست أسلك كما يليق بأولاد الله ... وأخشي أنه بسببي قد يجدف الناس علي إسمك القدوس ( رو 2 : 24 ) . أتراني أتجرأ واطلب منك طلباً جديداً أضيفه بالضرورة إلي هذه الصلاة الربية ، فأقول :
إن كنت قد سمحت أن تدعوني إبنا ، فامنحني صورتك ، واعطني القوة الي بها أسلك كإبن. .. 
ألست أنت القائل " بدوني لا تقدرون أن تعملوا شيئاً " ( يو 15 : 5 ) . إذن اعطني يارب هذه القدرة التي أعمل بها عملك ، بل اعطني أيضاً الإرادة التي بها اشتهي عمل الخير ، وأعمله . فرسولك القديس يقول " الله هو العامل فيكم أن تريدوا و أن تعملوا من أجل المسرة " ( في 2 : 13 ) .. أعطني روحك القدوس الذي يعمل في ويعمل معي ، وحينئذ ستراني إبناً حقيقياً لك ..
كما أعطيتني إسمك ، كإبن لك ، أعطني أيضاً صورتك . 
لست أستطيع أن أصل إليها بجهادي الخاص وحده ، إنما اخذ صورتك كهبة مجانية من عندك ، كما أعطيتني ذلك حين خلقتني ، بهبة إلهية من عندك ، دون أن أطلب ، إذ لم أكن موجوداً لأطلب . وكما أعطيتني هذه الصورة الإلهية يوم معموديتي . ووقف رسولك المحبوب يغني لي أنشودته الجميلة " لأن جميعكم الذين اعتمدتم للمسيح ، قد لبستم المسيح " ( غل 3 : 27 ) . وهكذا صرت إبناً لك ، وصورة لك ، فاحفظني في هذه البنوة ، وفي هذه الصورة . 
إن عبارة " أبانا الذي " هي كنز كبير . 
بل هي بحر واسع . إن أردنا أن نسبح فيه ، لن نصل إلي مداه .. وكل ما نستطيعه الآن هو أن نفتخر بك . نفتخر بأنه لنا أب مثلك ، هو خالق السماء والأرض ، وهو الحب غير المحدود وغير المدرك . أب له كل السلطان وكل الحقوق . ولكنه لا يستخدم سلطاناً كثيراً ، بقدر ما يستخدم حبه و عاطفته . علي أن عبارة " يا أبانا الذي .. " توحي إلينا بمعني أخري ، وهو :
إن المصلي يتكلم مع الله باسم الجماعة ، وليس كفرد . 
فيقول يا أبانا ، وليس يا أبي ، وهكذا كل الطلبات بنفس الأسلوب . خبزنا .. اعطنا اليوم .. اغفر لنا .. لاتدخلنا في التجارب .. نجنا من الشرير . إنه لا يطلب من الله أن يغفر له وحده ، إنما يطلب من أجل الكل أن يغفر الرب للجميع . وكذلك لا يطلب فقد لأجل نفسه أن ينجيه من الشرير ، إنما يقول نجنا ...
هنا شعور المصلي بإنه مجرد عضو في مجموعة ، يصلي عنها كلها .
كلنا أعضاء في جسد واحد ، إن تألم عضو ، تتألم معه باقي الأعضاء (1كو 12 : 26 ) . ليس هو إنساناً قائماً بذاته ، منفصلاً عن باقي إخوته و إحتياجاتهم . إنما هو يحس بما يلزم الكل ، ويتخاطب مع الله طالباً أن يعطيهم ما يعطيه ، ويبعد عنهم ما يبعده عنه . 
إن صلاة ( أبانا الذي ) هي صلاة خالية من ( الأنا ) تذكر بمحبة موسى وبولس ...
هوذا القديس بولس الرسول يقول عن إهتمامه بأخوته حسب الجسد : " إن لي حزناً عظيماً ووجعاً في قلبي لا ينقطع ، فإني كنت أود لو أكون أنا نفسي محروماً من المسيح ، لأجل أخوتي أنسبائي حسب الجسد " (رو 9 : 2-3 ) . ما أعجب هذا أن يفضل غيره علي نفسه إلي هذا الحد . 
إنه شعور من لا يريد أن يدخل الملكوت وحده .. بل مع الكل ..
إنه نفس شعور موسى النبي الذي أخبره الرب بأنه سيفني الشعب المتمرد الخاطئ ، ويقيم له شعباً بدلاً منه ، فيصرخ موسى متشفعاً في أولئك الخطاة ويقول للرب : " لماذا يارب يحمي غضبك علي شعبك ؟!" .. والآن إن غفرت خطيتهم ، والإ فامحني من كتابك الذي كتبت " (خر32 : 11 ، 32 ) . إن كلمة ( أبانا ) هنا تضيع منها الذاتية والفردية .. إنني أكلم أبانا كعضو في أسرة كبيرة ، كجزء من الأسرة البشرية كلها ، من الكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية ، إنك لست أباً لي وحدي بل أب العالم كله .. أب الناس الذين يعرفونك والذين لا يعرفونك .. إنك أب لي و للعاجزين والمنطرحين الذين لا يذكرهم أحد .. إنك أب لي في الكنيسة ، و أب لنا كلنا و أطلب منك أن ترعي الجميع ليتقدس إسمك . هذا هو شعورنا حينما نصلي ، أننا جزء لا يتجزأ من الكنيسة كلها .. في صلواتنا نذكر العالم كله . 
ليس في الصلاة الربية وحدها ، بل هذا أسلوبنا في كل صلواتنا ... 
وخاتمة كل صلاة من الأجبية هي هكذا : ارحمنا يا الله ثم ارحمنا .. قدس أرواحنا ، طهر أجسامنا ، قوم أفكارنا .. أحطنا بملائكتك القديسين .. كلها باسم الجميع .. وفي الثلاثة تقديسات نقول : حل واغفر واصفح لنا عن سيئاتنا ... كما نقول اذكر يارب مرضي شعبك .. اشفهم من أجل إسمك القدوس . آباؤنا وأخوتنا الذين رقدوا ، يارب نيح نفوسهم ... وفي قانون الإيمان ، لا يقول المصلي " أؤمن بل يقول : بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد بأسلوب الجماعة ، أقول هذا لأن كثيرين يقولون عن المسيح إنه مخلص خاص لهم ، بينما هو مخلص العلم كله ناسين إخوتهم ... 
إن الرب في هذه الصلاة يعلمنا كيف نصلي : 
وفي تعليمه لنا ، نذكر هذا ، نذكر الكل في صلواتنا . حقاً يارب أنت أبي ولكنك في نفس الوقت أبو الكل معي ، لذلك أخاطبك يا أبانا أنا لست أذكر فقط أني إبنك ، بل أذكر بالحري إنني واحد من أبنائك ولي أخوة كثيرون ، أذكرهم أمامك مثل نفسي ، أو قبل نفسي . 
* * *
إن الناحية الفردية لا وجود لها في الصلاة الربانية ..
إنها صلاة إنسان لا يصلي من أجل نفسه إنما عن البشرية كلها .. وهناك إنسان يسع قلبه العالم كله حتى لو كان في مغارة بالجبل كما يقول الشاعر المهجري .
خلت إني في القفر أصبحت وحدي . فإذا الناس كلهم في أهابي 
كم هي جميلة هذه الروح الجماعية ... اغفر لنا خطايانا .. اغفر لي ولجميع الناس والخبز الروحي لنا كلنا .. ونجنا كلنا .. أريد يارب أن أصلي لك من أجلي ، ومن أجل أصحابي و جيراني و العالم كله .. أنا لا أستطيع أن أكون بغني عن العالم . لأنه إذا تألم عضو تألمت معه كل الأعضاء . أنا يارب أطلب إليك من أجل الكل .. لأنه ربما أتت خطيتي من خطايا للناس كلهم . وربما نفعت فضيلة إنسان العالم كله ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 يونيو 2010)

*إنني لا أستطيع يارب أن أفصل نفسي عن العالم ولهذا أقول .. أبانا . 
فإذا وقفت في الصلاة أنسي نفسك .. ويا ليتنا ننسي أنفسنا و نفكر في الناس ولو حدث هذا فإن الله يفتكرنا دون أن نطلب .
ونحن حينما نذكر أن الله أبونا ، نذكر أيضاً أن الكنيسة أمنا .. 
نحن لم نصر أبناء لله ، إلا عن طريق أمومة الكنيسة لنا ، أتقول أنك صرت إبناً لله بالإيمان ؟
 الكنيسة هي التي أعطتك هذا الإيمان بالكرازة وخدمة الكلمة . أنت آمنت واعتمدت فصرت إبناً لله ، كل ذلك عن طريق الكنيسة . لذلك قال أحد القديسين : لا يستطيع أحد أن يدعو الله أباً له ، ما لم يدع الكنيسة أماً له . الكنيسة هي أمك لأنها عروس المسيح وهكذا كل أعضائها أخوة لك . وأنت تصلي من أجلها ومن أجلهم . اطلب وقل يا أبانا . وقل بهذه المناسبة : أعطنا أن نكون أبنا حقيقيين ولاتكون البنوة مجرد لقب لنا . أعطنا أن نسلك كبنين ، و لا تغضب من إن لم نسلك هكذا فأنت تعرف ضعف طبيعتنا . 
إن كنت تقول : يا إبني ، أعطني قلبك . فأنا أقول لك أيضاً أبي أعطني قلبك .
أعطني ما في هذا القلب من حب ، ومن إشفاق ومن معونة إلهية ، حينئذ ستراني إبناً حقيقياً لك . أنا لا أستطيع أن أعطيك شيئاً ، ما لم تعطني أنت . 

ما معني عبارة الذي في السموات ؟ 
أولاً : التمييز بين هذا الآب الذي في السموات ، وأبانا الذي علي الأرض . فكل منا له أب جسدي علي الأرض يطلب منه ، وله أيضاً آباء روحيون .. أما هذا الذي نصلي إليه ، فهو الآب الإله . الآب الذي في السموات . 
في السموات و ليس في السماء ... 
لأن هناك أكثر من سماء صعد إليها البشر .. هناك السماء الأولي التي تعبر جوها الطيور والطائرات .. و هناك سماء الفلك حيث الكواكب والنجوم والشمس والقمر . و هناك السماء التي صعد إليها إيليا وأخنوخ ، و السماء الثالثة التي اختطف إليها بولس الرسول أي الفردوس . أما السموات هنا فتعني سماء السموات . فهي علو أكثر ، لم يبلغه أحد من قبل ، كما قال السيد المسيح " ليس أحد صعد إلي السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ، إبن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء " ( يو 3 : 13 ) .
إنها سماء السموات ... (1مل 8 : 27 ) . 
أي لو اعتبرت كل هذه السموات أرضاً ، لصارت هذه سماء لها ، إنها أعلي علو ، حيث عرش الله . وكما قيل " السماء هي كرسي الله ، والأرض موطئ قدميه " . 
* * *
هنا نذكر علو الله وعظمته ...إن الله ليس أبا عاديا ، بل هو أب السموات : فيه الحب والعاطفة والهيبة والوقار . وكملة في السموات تعطينا فكرة ارتفاع قدر هذا الأب .
إن الله في سماء السموات ، و هكذا يتضح الإتضاع الكبير .. فإن أبانا الذي في السموات مع أرتفاعه العظيم هبط لنا نحن المتواضعين و الله الذي في سماء السموات و خالق سماء السموات يكلم الأرضيين والترابيين .. 
أنت يارب أعلي من تفكيري و مستوي ادراكي . 
ومها حاولت أن أفهم علوك لا أستطيع أن أفهم العلو في جوهرك و في وضعك المطلق .. و الوضع البسيط الذي أفهمه كمخلوق بشري ترابي إدراكه ضعيف ، أنك في السموات و أنك مع علوك الجبار رضيت أن تسميني إبناً و تسمي ذاتك أباً . لعل الإنسان يتهاون . وفيما هو يذكر محبة الله كأب ، ينسي هيبته كإله . ففيما نقول في دالة يا أبانا ، نعود فنخشع حينما نذكر أنه في السموات . وحينئذ تنسحق نفوسنا و نقول : من نحن الأرضيين حتى نخاطب ساكن السماء و خالق السماء ، الذي حوله الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة و الشاروبيم و السارافيم و الجمع غير المحصي الذي للقوات السمائية . هنا وتتضع نفوسنا ، و نذكر أننا تراب ورماد ، و نذكر أنه من تواضع الله سماحه بأن يستمع إلينا . أقول هذا ، لأنه كثيراً ما يحدث أن عواطف الحب و الدالة التي تحملها كلمة أبانا ، تنسينا عظمة الله و جلاله وهيبته . و باسم المحبة نفقد مخافة الله ، ونفقد توقيرنا له ، و لا تكون في صلواتنا علامات الإحترام اللائق ، و لكنك بعبارة ( في السموات ) تقول : 
أنا في الدالة التي أخاطب بها أبي ، لا أنسي الهيبة التي أتحدث بها معي إلهي .
لهذا بعبارة ( في السموات ) نسجد و تلمس رؤوسنا الأرض ، و نركع و نخشع و يكون لنا الزي الحسن اللائق بالصلاة ، و نخلع أحذيتنا لأن الماكن الذي نقف فيه هو موضع مقدس . وحينما نقف ، يكون ذلك بغير تراخ ، و بغير طياشة فكر أو طياشة الحواس ، إنما بتركيز و توقير ، لننا نكلم أباً هو في السموات . بل أن السماء ليست طاهرة قدامه . وإلي ملائكته ينسب حماقة كما يقول الكتاب ( أي 4 : 18 ) .
* * *
أبانا الذي في السموات ..
نحن فخورون أن لنا أباً في السماء نتحدث إليه و نسعد به .. و أين في الناس أب مثل أبي و داود يقول " ليس لك شبيه في الآلهة يارب .. يارب من مثلك . إن أبانا هو الله غير المحدود الذي لا يحد في كمالاته و صفاته ... أبانا .. عندما أكلمك لا يمكن لقلبي أن يلم بما فيك . إنني أكلم الله الكامل في كل شئ .. القدوس وحده أكلمه في السموات . 
و كلمة السموات ترفع أفكارنا من الأرض إلي فوق لكي تترك أفكارنا التراب والمادة و تصعد إلي فوق . يا أبانا الذي في السموات منذ أحببتك أحببت السموات من أجلك ، و عندما بدأت أفكر في السماء من أجلك .. السماء بالنسبة لك الموطن الذي ألتقي بك فيه .. أنا لا أحب السماء إذا لم توجد فيه فلأرض أفضل منها نحن نحب السماء من أجلك . و يا ليتنا نفكر في السموات . عندما نحب السماويات تنتقي قلوبنا ،وإذا أردتم أن تصلوا إلي نقاوة الفكر .. فكروا في السماء أكثر من التفكير في الأرض الذي يجلب المتاعب ، أن مشكلتنا الأولي أننا لا نفكر في السماء .. نحن نفكر في التراب و الجسد و الناس فكروا في السماويات .. 
ونقول في السموات لترتفع أفكارنا فوق مستوي الأرض و الأرضيات . 
فمع أن الله في كل مكان ، الإ أننا في الصلاة نرفع أنظارنا إلي فوق ، متذكرين عظمة الله وعلوه ، و أيضاً ساحبين أنفسنا من الأرضيات لكي تعلو إلي حيث الله . كما أن المنارة في الكنيسة تشير إلي أن الله فوق ، و أن الذي يصل إليه لابد أن يرتفع عن المستوي الأرضي ، ويظل يعلو ويعلو حتى يصل إلي الصليب فيصل إلي الله . 
* * *
وفي عبارة السموات نتذكر أيضاً مستقرنا الأبدي مع الله . 
المسيح سيأتي في مجيئه الثاني علي السحاب وننظر إليه و هو فوق في السماء ، كيما يخطفنا معه إلي السحاب ، و نكون كل حين مع الرب ( ا تس4 : 17 ) . نتذكر هذا ، فنذكر أنه يجب أن نتسامي ، ونعلو علي مستوي المادة و التراب و الأرض ، لنكون مع الرب في السماء .
ونذكر أنه ينبغي أن نسلك كأهل السماء ، لنكون معه في السماء . 
حيث الملائكة و أرواح القديسين ، و لا نصل إلي السماء ، إلا إذا سلكنا بالروح ، وكنا أيضاً كالملائكة . وهناك قديسون ارتفعوا إلي هذا المستوي ، و أطلق عليهم لقب ملائكة ، كيوحنا المعمدان ، و كآبائنا السواح و المتوحدين الذين قيل عنهم أنهم بشر سمائيون أو ملائكة أرضيون . 
هؤلاء لم يعيشوا في السماء ، و لكنهم حولوا الأرض إلي السماء
بحياة الروح التي عاشوها ، و قيل عنهم إنهم كواكب البرية . لأن البرية صارت سماء ... و الله الذي في السموات ، هو أيضاً في هذه الأماكن المقدسة التي صارت سموات يسكن الله فيها . 

الكنيسة أيضاً تشبه السماء . 
ونحن نبنيها علي هذه الصورة ، الأنوار التي فيها تذكرنا بنجوم السماء . والخدام الذين فيها يذكروننا بملائكة السماء . الكنيسة سماء لأنها بيت الله ، و بيت الملائكة ، ومسكن الله مع الناس . فالله و هو موجود في الكنائس ، في بيوت العبادة ، هو في السموات بهذا المعني .
ولقد دعيت العذراء سماء . 
لأنها أيضاً مسكناً لله فهي إذن سماء ثانية ، سماء حقيقية بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معني بحلول الله فيها . و نحن نصير سموات بمعني مبسط عن هذا بكثير ، حينما نصير هياكل للروح القدس . و كما قيل في الشعر : 
في سماء أنت حقاً إنما 
كل قلب عاش في الحب سماك .
هذه هي أيضاً سموات يسكن فيها الله ، أعني القلوب النقية المملوءة من محبته ​*.


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

*

شكرا جدا

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

الرب يبارككم

​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا جدا
> 
> ...









​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا جدا اختي الكريمة
منذ فترة ليست بقليلة كنت لا أفهم معنى الصلاة وكنت ارددها فقط وبسرعة
وكتبت موضوعا في القسم الكتابي العام أدعو فيه لفهمهما وعدم ترديدها مثلما كنت أفعل 

ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *شكرا جدا اختي الكريمة
> منذ فترة ليست بقليلة كنت لا أفهم معنى الصلاة وكنت ارددها فقط وبسرعة
> وكتبت موضوعا في القسم الكتابي العام أدعو فيه لفهمهما وعدم ترديدها مثلما كنت أفعل
> 
> ...



*أشكرك أخى كيرلس على المرور
وأشكر الرب أن الموضوع أفادك
الرب يباركك أخى الكريم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا يا مونيكا 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

اخت مونيكا
اذا كان هنالك من دموع تذرف في السماء
  فستذرف على قلة صلاتنا
  لان هنالك بركات لا تحصى
 مخزنة على حسابنا
شكراً جزيلاً للموضوع المتكامل

الرب يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا يا مونيكا
> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*ميرسى kokoman للمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اخت مونيكا
> اذا كان هنالك من دموع تذرف في السماء
> فستذرف على قلة صلاتنا
> لان هنالك بركات لا تحصى
> ...



*ميرسى كليمو للمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------

